# Problem Java Mail API: CC wird nicht berücksichtigt



## Grizzly (25. Jan 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich arbeite schon längere Zeit mit der Java Mail API. Allerdings bestanden die Mails bisher nur aus einem Absender und einem Empfänger. Heute wollte ich dann einmal einen Empfänger in Kopie hinzufügen, aber irgendwie will es mir nicht gelingen. Er wird zwar als CC in der Mail gesetzt, allerdings wird der Person keine Mail zugestellt.

Nun wäre meine Frage, ob einer von Euch einen Fehler in meinem Code sieht. Ich habe auch die Debugging Ausgabe der Mail API dazu geschrieben. Oder ist nur unser Notes Server zu doof.
[java=502]			// Mail erstellen.
			msg = new MimeMessage(this.session);
			try {
				msg.setFrom(message.getFrom());
			} catch (MessagingException me) {
				message.setLastException(new MailQueueException(
						"Couldn't set sender address: " + message.getFrom(),
						me), true);
				this.reQueueMessage(message);
				return;
			}
			try {
				msg.setRecipient(Message.RecipientType.TO, message.getTo());
			} catch (MessagingException me) {
				message.setLastException(new MailQueueException(
						"Couldn't set recipient address: " + message.getTo(),
						me), true);
				this.reQueueMessage(message);
				return;
			}
			if ((message.getCopies() != null)
					&& (message.getCopies().size() > 0)) {
				addressIterator = message.getCopies().iterator();
				while (addressIterator.hasNext()) {
					ccAddress = addressIterator.next();
					try {
						msg.setRecipient(Message.RecipientType.CC, ccAddress);
					} catch (MessagingException me) {
						message.setLastException(new MailQueueException(
								"Couldn't set carbon copie address: "
								+ ccAddress, me), true);
						this.reQueueMessage(message);
						return;
					}
				}
			}[/code]
Anmerkung: Ich habe einige Daten durch [[WERT]] ersetzt. Natürlich stehen hier in der Debugging Ausgabe der Mail API richtige Werte.

```
DEBUG: JavaMail version 1.3.3
DEBUG: java.io.FileNotFoundException: C:\Programme\Java\jre1.6.0_23\lib\javamail.providers (Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden)
DEBUG: !anyLoaded
DEBUG: not loading resource: /META-INF/javamail.providers
DEBUG: successfully loaded resource: /META-INF/javamail.default.providers
DEBUG: Tables of loaded providers
DEBUG: Providers Listed By Class Name: {com.sun.mail.smtp.SMTPSSLTransport=javax.mail.Provider[TRANSPORT,smtps,com.sun.mail.smtp.SMTPSSLTransport,Sun Microsystems, Inc], com.sun.mail.smtp.SMTPTransport=javax.mail.Provider[TRANSPORT,smtp,com.sun.mail.smtp.SMTPTransport,Sun Microsystems, Inc], com.sun.mail.imap.IMAPSSLStore=javax.mail.Provider[STORE,imaps,com.sun.mail.imap.IMAPSSLStore,Sun Microsystems, Inc], com.sun.mail.pop3.POP3SSLStore=javax.mail.Provider[STORE,pop3s,com.sun.mail.pop3.POP3SSLStore,Sun Microsystems, Inc], com.sun.mail.imap.IMAPStore=javax.mail.Provider[STORE,imap,com.sun.mail.imap.IMAPStore,Sun Microsystems, Inc], com.sun.mail.pop3.POP3Store=javax.mail.Provider[STORE,pop3,com.sun.mail.pop3.POP3Store,Sun Microsystems, Inc]}
DEBUG: Providers Listed By Protocol: {imaps=javax.mail.Provider[STORE,imaps,com.sun.mail.imap.IMAPSSLStore,Sun Microsystems, Inc], imap=javax.mail.Provider[STORE,imap,com.sun.mail.imap.IMAPStore,Sun Microsystems, Inc], smtps=javax.mail.Provider[TRANSPORT,smtps,com.sun.mail.smtp.SMTPSSLTransport,Sun Microsystems, Inc], pop3=javax.mail.Provider[STORE,pop3,com.sun.mail.pop3.POP3Store,Sun Microsystems, Inc], pop3s=javax.mail.Provider[STORE,pop3s,com.sun.mail.pop3.POP3SSLStore,Sun Microsystems, Inc], smtp=javax.mail.Provider[TRANSPORT,smtp,com.sun.mail.smtp.SMTPTransport,Sun Microsystems, Inc]}
DEBUG: successfully loaded resource: /META-INF/javamail.default.address.map
DEBUG: !anyLoaded
DEBUG: not loading resource: /META-INF/javamail.address.map
DEBUG: java.io.FileNotFoundException: C:\Programme\Java\jre1.6.0_23\lib\javamail.address.map (Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden)
DEBUG: getProvider() returning javax.mail.Provider[TRANSPORT,smtp,com.sun.mail.smtp.SMTPTransport,Sun Microsystems, Inc]
DEBUG SMTP: useEhlo true, useAuth false
DEBUG SMTP: trying to connect to host "[[IPADRESSE_SERVER]]", port 25, isSSL false
220 [[NAME_SERVER]] ESMTP Service (Lotus Domino Release 7.0.2FP2) ready at Tue, 25 Jan 2011 12:17:10 +0100
DEBUG SMTP: connected to host "[[IPADRESSE_SERVER]]", port: 25

EHLO [[NAME_RECHNER]]
250-[[NAME_SERVER]] Hello <<RECHNERNAME>> ([[[IPADRESSE_RECHNER]]]), pleased to meet you
250-HELP
250-SIZE
250 PIPELINING
DEBUG SMTP: Found extension "HELP", arg ""
DEBUG SMTP: Found extension "SIZE", arg ""
DEBUG SMTP: Found extension "PIPELINING", arg ""
DEBUG SMTP: use8bit false
MAIL FROM:<[[ADRESSE_ABSENDER]]>
250 [[ADRESSE_ABSENDER]]... Sender OK
RCPT TO:<[[ADRESSE_EMPFAENGER]]>
250 [[ADRESSE_EMPFAENGER]]... Recipient OK
DEBUG SMTP: Verified Addresses
DEBUG SMTP:   [[NAME_EMPFAENGER]] <[[ADRESSE_EMPFAENGER]]>
DATA
354 Enter message, end with "." on a line by itself
Message-ID: <32170335.01295954213779.JavaMail.admin@[[NAME_RECHNER]]>
Date: Tue, 25 Jan 2011 12:16:53 +0100 (CET)
From: [[NAME_ABSENDER]] <[[ADRESSE_ABSENDER]]>
To: [[NAME_EMPFAENGER]] <[[ADRESSE_EMPFAENGER]]>
Subject: Test
Cc: [[NAME_KOPIE]] <[[ADRESSE_KOPIE]]>
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=UTF-8
Content-Transfer-Encoding: quoted-printable


Blabla Text blabla


.
250 Message accepted for delivery
```


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (25. Jan 2011)

Ich hatte das gleiche Phänomen. Habe bei CC addRecipient verwendet anstatt setRecipients


----------



## Grizzly (25. Jan 2011)

Ich habe nun einmal probiert mit Thunderbird eine Mail über den SMTP zu versenden und habe das Ganze mit Wireshark protokolliert. Und es kam Interessantes zu Tage: Der Kopie Empfänger wird ebenfalls mit "RCPT TO:" als Empfänger eingetragen, in der Mail selber sind aber der Empfänger sowie der Empfänger der Kopie sauber getrennt (To / CC).

```
220 [[NAME_SERVER]] ESMTP Service (Lotus Domino Release 7.0.2FP2) ready at Tue, 25 Jan 2011 14:30:33 +0100
EHLO [10.101.110.117]
250-[[NAME_SERVER]] Hello [[[IPADRESSE_SERVER]]] ([[[IPADRESSE_SERVER]]]), pleased to meet you
250-HELP
250-SIZE
250 PIPELINING
MAIL FROM:<[[ADRESSE_ABSENDER]]> SIZE=433
250 [[ADRESSE_ABSENDER]]... Sender OK
RCPT TO:<[[ADRESSE_EMPFAENGER]]>
250 [[ADRESSE_EMPFAENGER]]... Recipient OK
RCPT TO:<[[ADRESSE_KOPIE]]>
250 [[ADRESSE_KOPIE]]... Recipient OK
DATA
354 Enter message, end with "." on a line by itself
Message-ID: <4D3ED068.2040209@[[DOMAIN]]>
Date: Tue, 25 Jan 2011 14:30:16 +0100
From: [[NAME_ABSENDER]] <[[ADRESSE_ABSENDER]]>
User-Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; de; rv:1.9.2.12) Gecko/20101027 Thunderbird/3.1.6
MIME-Version: 1.0
To: [[ADRESSE_EMPFAENGER]]
CC: [[ADRESSE_KOPIE]]
Subject: Test 2
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=ISO-8859-15; format=flowed
Content-Transfer-Enconding: 7 bit

Test 2
.
250 Message accepted for delivery
```


----------



## Grizzly (25. Jan 2011)

DerEisteeTrinker hat gesagt.:


> Ich hatte das gleiche Phänomen. Habe bei CC addRecipient verwendet anstatt setRecipients



Ich habe meinen Code einmal umgestellt. Aber das Problem bleibt: Die Java Mail API setzt die CC Adressen nicht als RCPT TO: Befehle an den Mail Server ab.
[java=510]			try {
				msg.addRecipient(Message.RecipientType.TO, message.getTo());
			} catch (MessagingException me) {
				message.setLastException(new MailQueueException(
						"Couldn't set recipient address: " + message.getTo(),
						me), true);
				this.reQueueMessage(message);
				return;
			}
			if ((message.getCopies() != null)
					&& (message.getCopies().size() > 0)) {
				ccAddresses = new InternetAddress[message.getCopies().size()];
				ccAddresses = message.getCopies().toArray(ccAddresses);
				try {
					msg.addRecipients(Message.RecipientType.CC, ccAddresses);
				} catch (MessagingException me) {
					message.setLastException(new MailQueueException(
							"Couldn't set carbon copie addresses.", me), true);
					this.reQueueMessage(message);
					return;
				}
			}[/code]


----------



## Empire Phoenix (25. Jan 2011)

recipients ist nen String[]

```
InternetAddress[] addressTo = new InternetAddress[recipients.length]; 
	    for (int i = 0; i < recipients.length; i++)
	    {
	        addressTo[i] = new InternetAddress(recipients[i]);
	    }
	    msg.setRecipients(Message.RecipientType.TO, addressTo);
```
das funktioniert soweit problemlos bei mir, und schickt die mail auch an die entsprechenden leute.


----------



## Grizzly (25. Jan 2011)

Empire Phoenix hat gesagt.:


> recipients ist nen String[]
> 
> ```
> InternetAddress[] addressTo = new InternetAddress[recipients.length];
> ...



Danke, trifft aber mein Problem nicht. Wenn ich Message.RecipientType.TO verwende, habe ich auch keine Probleme. Aber Message.RecipientType.CC funktioniert nicht (zumindest mit der Methode, die InternetAddress Objekte als Parameter nimmt. Die Methode mit String habe ich bisher nicht probiert, kann mir aber auch nicht vorstellen, dass es etwas ändern würde).

Ich habe zwischenzeitlich mit die aktuelle Java Mail API v1.4.4 heruntergeladen. Hatte bisher die v1.3.3 im Einsatz. Leider hat dies auch keine Besserung gebracht.


----------



## Grizzly (25. Jan 2011)

Okay, ich habe das Problem gefunden. Es war eigene Dummheit. Man muss die Empfänger halt nicht nur in der Mail angeben, sondern zusätzlich auch beim Versand selber. Hier die Problemzeilen:
[java=665]			// Mail senden.
			try {
				this.transport.sendMessage(msg, new Address[]{message.getTo()});
			} catch (SendFailedException sfe) {
				message.setLastException(new MailQueueException(
						"Couldn't send message because of invalid addresses.",
						sfe), true);
				this.reQueueMessage(message);
				return;
			} catch (MessagingException me) {
				message.setLastException(new MailQueueException("Couldn't send "
						+ "message because no or dead connection to smtp host.",
						me), false);
				this.reQueueMessage(message);
				return;
			}[/code]
Ich habe das durch folgende Zeilen ersetzt. Im Vektor allAddresses habe ich alle Adressen gesammelt (To und Cc).
[java=665]			// Mail senden.
			addresses = new InternetAddress[allAddresses.size()];
			addresses = allAddresses.toArray(addresses);
			try {
				this.transport.sendMessage(msg, addresses);
			} catch (SendFailedException sfe) {
				message.setLastException(new MailQueueException(
						"Couldn't send message because of invalid addresses.",
						sfe), true);
				this.reQueueMessage(message);
				return;
			} catch (MessagingException me) {
				message.setLastException(new MailQueueException("Couldn't send "
						+ "message because no or dead connection to smtp host.",
						me), false);
				this.reQueueMessage(message);
				return;
			}[/code]


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (25. Jan 2011)

Du kannst Transport auch static verwenden. Außerdem gibt es eine zweite send Methode, da brauchst du keinen Vector angeben. Die Implementierung funzt ohne Probleme


```
protected void sendMessage(Session mailSession, Mail mail) throws AddressException,
		MessagingException {

	MimeMessage message = new MimeMessage(mailSession);
	
//		Empfänger der Mail setzen
	InternetAddress[] addrEmpf = InternetAddress.parse(mail.getEmpfaenger(), true);
	InternetAddress addrAbs = new InternetAddress(mail.getAbsender(), true);
	
//		Absender der Mail setzen
	message.setFrom(addrAbs);
	
//		Empfänger setzen und Absender als Kopie der Mail
	message.setRecipients(Message.RecipientType.TO, addrEmpf);
	message.addRecipient(Message.RecipientType.CC, addrAbs);
	
//		Betreff der Mail setzen
	message.setSubject(mail.getBetreff());

//		Inhalt der Email setzen
	message.setText(mail.getText());

//		Senden der Nachricht
	Transport.send(message);
}
```


----------

